# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  2/9 đi chơi ở đâu - 2/9 di choi o dau

## hangnt

Dịp quốc khánh năm nay chúng ta sẽ được nghỉ tận 4 ngày từ thứ bảy đến hết thứ ba ngày 2/9. Vì vậy, Với kỳ nghỉ kéo dài này nhiều gia đình đang lên kế hoạch du lịch xa, còn nhiều nhóm bạn trẻ hay nhóm sinh viên thì đang lên chương trình cho các chuyến du lịch bụi.

Một câu hỏi mà lúc nào cũng được nhiều người hỏi vào các dịp lễ kéo dài ngày đó chính là đi du lịch ở đâu, ăn uống,  vui chơi thế nào cho phù hợp? Rất khó để tư vấn đầy đủ, chi tiết cho các bạn dù vậy Didau.Org cũng sẽ đưa ra một vài gợi ý dưới đây để cho các bạn có thể tham khảo.

*1. Địa điểm du lịch Miền Bắc*

Leo núi Ba Vì, cắm trại trên đỉnh Hàm Lợn, câu cá ở Đồng Mô, ngồi xe bò dạo quanh Bằng Tạ, đạp xe ở làng cổ hay du thuyền trên hồ Đại Lải là những gợi ý cho kỳ nghỉ lễ Quốc Khánh khu vực ngoại thành Hà Nội.

Thoát khỏi không khí náo nhiệt, ồn ào của đô thị, tìm về với thiên nhiên ở những điểm gần Hà Nội sẽ giúp cho bạn có kỳ nghỉ thoải mái, thư giãn trọn vẹn và đầy ý nghĩa bên gia đình, bạn bè.

*Hồ Đại Lải*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Vĩnh Yên, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc khoảng 25 km, hồ Đại Lải là địa chỉ đáng lưu tâm cho chuyến du lịch dài ngày cho bạn và gia đình.



Tại đây có rất nhiều trò chơi nên bạn sẽ không phải lo lắng nơi đây nhàm chán
Tại Đại lải, bạn có thể đi du thuyền để ngắm cảnh, khám phá vùng hồ Đại Lải, thăm quan khu Hang Dơi, Giếng Trời, câu cá hồ, cắm trại... Cũng có thể đi dạo trong những cánh rừng thông bạt ngàn, thăm bản người Sán Dìu, nghe hát Soọng cô, luồn rừng qua đèo Nhe sang đất Thái Nguyên hoặc rẽ sang núi Mỏ Quạ, khám phá những dấu tích lâu đài thành quách cổ và thưởng thức các món ăn dân tộc đặc sắc.

*Rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ*

Khu du lịch rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ nằm trên một quả đồi thấp, thuộc huyện Ba Vì, tỉnh Hà Tây, cách Hà Nội 65km về phía Tây, cách khu du lịch Ao Vua 14 km và hồ suối Hai 3,8 km.



Sẽ thật thú vị nếu bạn được khám phá cuộc sống của các loài thú ở đây. 
Đến với rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ, du khách sẽ được tận hưởng không khí trong lành, thưởng thức các loại đặc sản của rừng núi Ba Vì ngoài ra bạn còn có thể tham quan quần thể làng của dân tộc Mường, được trải nghiệm ngủ đêm tại nhà sàn và tham gia các hoạt động lửa trại, được uống rượu cần và thưởng thức ca múa nhạc dân tộc...Chỉ có một điều là bạn phải chú ý ở đây đó là du khách không được phép đi lại bằng các loại động cơ nhằm tránh làm kinh động đến những loại động vật hoang dã nơi đây.

*Vườn quốc gia Ba Vì*

Vượt qua những con đường núi vòng vèo uốn lượn, với nhiều khúc cua hiểm trở và cái lạnh quanh năm của núi rừng, trên những cung đường vòng vèo lưng núi, bạn sẽ thấy một bên là cây rừng rậm rạp ngút ngàn với hệ sinh thái đa dạng, một bên là khoảng không bao la với màu trắng xóa của mây trời không phân định.


Cách Hà Nội 53 km, Núi Ba Vì mang một vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, ở đây với khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ với nhiều trò chơi cho bạn lựa chọn khám phá như tắm suối ở Ao Vua, Đầm Long, Suối Tiên, Khoang xanh, Thien Sơn - Suối Ngà, cắm trại trong rừng nguyên sinh, … leo núi lên đền thờ Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh, đền Thượng trên đỉnh non Tản giữa rừng già.

*Núi Hàm Lợn*

Từ cao tốc Nội Bài đi khoảng 40 km nữa, bạn sẽ đến được với đỉnh núi Hàm Lợn nằm trên dãy Độc Tôn ở Sóc Sơn, Hà Nội. Dưới chân núi Hàm Lợn là hồ Núi Bàu rất rộng, nằm giữa những đồi thông, keo xanh mướt và khá hoang sơ, thích hợp để cắm trại qua đêm.



Là điểm đến mới, hấp dẫn dành cho những bạn trẻ thích khám phá, muốn đi gần Hà Nội và hầu bao có hạn.
Bạn có thể tự chuẩn bị đồ nướng và cắm trại qua đêm trên đỉnh Hàm Lợn hoặc ven hồ Núi Bàu. Ở đây có dịch vụ cho thuê trại và củi khô với giá sinh viên. Nếu may mắn, vào sáng sớm bạn có thể được chứng kiến sương mù giăng phủ trên mặt hồ như những làn khói lãng đãng rất ấn tượng. Tuy nhiên, đường vào hồ khá khó tìm, bạn nên hỏi thăm người dân để có những chỉ dẫn chính xác.

*Làng cổ Đông Ngạc*

Một ngày đạp xe đến với làng khoa bảng và tạm xa không khí náo nhiệt, ồn ào của những khu đô thị bạn sẽ được trở về với không gian, đường nét kiến trúc và những di tích lịch sử, những di sản văn hóa có giá trị từ cách đây hàng trăm năm.



Đình làng, nhà thờ họ, giếng nước, sân đình và những mái chùa Đông Ngạc cổ sẽ đưa bạn trở về với tuổi thơ, khơi gợi nỗi nhớ da diết trong lòng những người con xa quê.
Nếu bạn là người thích hoài cổ thì đây sẽ là một chuyến du lịch đặc biệt thú vị bởi chỉ cần bạn bước qua cổng làng rêu phong, trên con đường lát gạch nghiêng, bạn sẽ được đến với không gian hoàn toàn khác, yên bình và cổ kính. Và bạn cũng đừng quên thưởng thức những món ăn mang đậm hồn quê Việt như giò, nem, mộm hoa chuối...

*Đồng Mô*

Rời xa những tiện nghi hiện đại của phố phường, đến với khu du lịch sinh thái Đồng Mô, du khách sẽ dễ dàng quên đi cảm giác nóng bức ngột ngạt cũng như guồng quay hối hả của công việc hàng ngày và nhanh chóng hòa lòng mình cùng với thiên nhiên, tận hưởng sự nghỉ ngơi, tĩnh tại đến bất ngờ.

Cách Thủ đô Hà Nội gần 40 km về phía Tây, nằm trong quần thể Làng văn hóa du lịch các dân tộc Việt Nam, nơi đây được coi là điểm du lịch Hà Nội giá rẻ, lý tưởng cho chuyến dã ngoại dành cho gia đình.



Giá thuê trại trong ngày là 300.000 đồng/ngày, qua đêm là 600.000 đồng/đêm
Còn gì thú vị khi được cùng gia đình thân yêu thư giãn quây quần cắm trại ven bìa rừng, tham gia những trò chơi lý thú như trượt cỏ, trèo thuyền, câu cá, đào măng,...và cùng thưởng thức những món nướng đặc sản của Sơn Tây như cá hồ nướng, gà đồi,...

*Tam Đảo*

Tam Đảo là một điểm du lịch khá nổi tiếng cũng là điểm gần Hà Nội và thu hút rất nhiều du khách vào những dịp nghỉ lễ kéo dài. Sẽ rất tuyệt nếu bạn tổ chức chuyến phượt Tam Đảo để đi cùng nhóm bạn và dừng chân ở bất kỳ đâu để ngắm cảnh đẹp hai bên dường



Đây thực sự là điểm nghỉ dưỡng, du lịch gần Hà Nội giá rẻ và lý tưởng cho gia đình bạn sau những ngày làm việc, học hành căng thẳng
Cách thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 8 0km, đến với “Đà Lạt xứ Bắc” bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm 4 mùa trong 1 ngày, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của núi non hùng vĩ, bao quát cả một vùng đồng bằng Bắc bộ rộng lớn. Đừng quên thưởng thức món ngọn su su xanh mướt được trồng vô cùng phổ biến tại nơi đây.

*Hồ Quan Sơn*

Ngày cuối tuần được thả mình bồng bềnh cùng con đò nhỏ lang thang trên hồ Quan Sơn sẽ làm người ta dễ quên đi cái nắng nóng oi ả của mùa và quên đi cuộc sống bon chen thường nhật chốn thị thành.



Chỉ với 120.000 đồng để thuê một chiếc thuyền nhỏ, bạn sẽ được ngao du sơn thủy, ghé thăm các đảo tự nhiên nơi có khỉ, nai, cáo... sinh sống hoang dã trong tự nhiên. 
Quan Sơn là một khu hồ rộng khoảng 850 ha thuộc địa phận của 5 xã, huyện Mỹ Đức, cách Hà Nội khoảng 50 km. Xuôi theo quốc lộ 21B, đến thị trấn Tế Tiêu, Ứng Hòa đi thẳng về phía Hòa Bình thêm 5 km bạn sẽ bắt gặp hình ảnh những dãy núi đá trùng điệp của thiên nhiên soi mình dưới làn nước xanh mát. Đến đây bạn có thể ghé thăm các đỉnh núi đá: Mõm Nghé, Đá Bạc, Quai Chèo, Hoa Quả Sơn, núi Chim, Chùa Cao… thăm khu vườn trồng cây ăn quả vùng Thung Mơ, Thung Cống. Ngoài ra, du khách còn được chơi các môn thể thao nước, bơi thuyền và thưởng thức các món thủy sản như cá, tôm, cua, ốc núi tươi sống.

----------


## Bảo Huyền

Lễ 2.9 có nhiều chương trình tour khuyến mãi hấp dẫn lắm nhé cả nhà. Ghé thăm Du Lịch Việt ngay để có những chuyến đi cực kỳ thú vị cùng gia đình và bạn bè ....

----------


## hienplus0612

Bên mình đang có khuyến mại sốc. Du lịch singapore giá tốt chất lượng tốt nhé mọi người.

----------


## hangnt

*1. Địa điểm du lịch Miền Nam*

*Dưới đây sẽ là 6 gợi ý địa điểm du lịch quanh Sài Gòn dịp 2/9 do Didau.Org tổng hợp cho bạn và gia đình có thể lựa chọn*

*- Đảo Dừa Lửa:*



Khu vui chơi giải trí tại Đảo Dừa Lửa
Đảo Dừa lửa chỉ cách Sài Gòn 12 km, tại đây có khả nhiều dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn cho bạn lựa chọn như tắm sông, bơi xuồng,...Nơi đây vẫn còn giữ được sự thanh bình, hoang sơ không có nhiều hàng quán nhộn nhịp. Với không khí trong lành, tươi mát sẽ giúp bạn và gia đình có thời gian nghỉ dưỡng tốt dịp nghỉ lễ.

*- KDL Đại Nam – Bình Dương:*



Quang Cảnh khu du lịch Đại Nam
Cách Trung tâm Sài Gòn khoảng 1 giờ lái xe, khi vui chơi kết hợp truyền thống và hiện đại với quy mô to nhất Việt Nam có vô vàn điều thú vị để khám phá. Từ các khu vui chơi hoành tráng, cho đến các công trình kiến tạo thành quách, đền đài hùng vĩ.

*- Khu du lịch sinh thái Vàm Sát:*



Cho cá sấu ăn tại Khu du lịch sinh thái Vàm Sát
Khu du lịch sinh thái Vàm Sát nằm ở huyện Cần Giờ, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 55km, là một điểm đến thú vị cho bạn và gia đình vào các dịp nghỉ lễ. Vàm Sát là một trong hai khu du lịch sinh thái phát triển bền vững được Tổ chức Du lịch thế giới công nhận tại Việt Nam.

Đây là nơi cư trú của rất nhiều loài động thực vật phong phú, đặc biệt là các loài chim nước, chim di cư, dơi, cá sấu, động vật thủy sinh không xương sống...

*- Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên:*



Vườn Bằng Lăng tại Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên
Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên thuộc địa phận của ba tỉnh Đồng Nai, Bình Phước, Lâm Đồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 150 km. Đây là một khu rừng nguyên sinh với khoảng 400 loài cây gỗ quý, nhiều loại dược liệu quý giá và hơn 100 loài hoa phong lan đa dạng.

Vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên cũng là nơi sinh sống của rất nhiều loại chim quý hiếm như trĩ lông đỏ, cò quắm xanh, tê giác một sừng, voi...Đây sẽ là điểm đến thú vị cho gia đình bạn dịp lễ 2/9.

*- Cù lao An Bình:*

Cù lao An Bình là một cù lao xanh nằm giữa dòng sông Tiền thơ mộng, đến đây du khách có thể du ngoạn bằng thuyền trên sông Tiền, thưởng thức những món ăn Nam bộ và tham quan vườn cây ăn trái sum suê.


Khu du lịch này hiện thu hút rất nhiều khách du lịch đến du ngoạn. Đây sẽ là 1 trong những lựa chọn thú vị cho bạn vào dịp nghỉ lế 2/9 tới.

*- Khu du lịch Suối Mơ:*


Khu du lịch Suối Mơ cũng đang mở rộng thêm khu cắm trại và phát triển nhiều loại hình giải trí cảm giác mạnh, phục vụ du khách trong các dịp lễ như 2/9, 30/4, 1/5 và dịp Tết.

----------


## hienplus0612

*Du lịch Việt: Giảm giá tour du lịch 2/9/2014*

Mời bạn ghé thăm nhé

----------


## saleanhsaomoi

Du lịch Ánh sao mới còn nhận khách các chương trình tour ghép khởi hành dịp lễ 2.9, giá hấp dẫn như sau :
1. Thung Nai - Mộc Châu 2N1Đ 30/8 và 1/9 giá 1.250
2. Hà Giang – Lũng Cú – Đồng Văn 3 Ngày 3N2Đ 31/08 giá 2.390
3. Hồ Ba Bể - Thác Bản Giốc – Động Ngườm Ngao 3N2Đ 30/08 giá 2.350
4. Mù Cang Chải – Điện Biên Phủ - Sơn La – Điện Biên 4N3Đ 30/08 giá 3.380
Còn nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn, giá rẻ khác.  Liên hệ 0966 072 501 - Ms Yến

----------


## Thienthanhcerulean

*Khách sạn Thiên Thanh Cerulean Nha Trang* - đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 2 sao, tọa lạc ngay trên đường biển số 32 Phạm Văn Đồng (Trần Phú B), nằm ngay đối diện với bãi biển Ba Làng là một trong những bãi tắm chính của thành phố Nha Trang, chỉ vài phút trên xe từ trung tâm thành phố dọc theo đường bờ biển Trần Phú nối dài với Phạm Văn Đồng về hướng Đông Bắc là Khách Sạn Thiên Thanh Cerulean với lối kiến trúc hiện đại bao gồm 05 tầng và 20 phòng ngủ trong đó có 03 loại phòng chủ yếu được bài trí tinh tế tạo nên một phong cách đầy ấn tượng. Từ Khách sạn trong bán kính 500m là các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng như (Hòn Chồng, Bãi Tiên…) và các nhà hàng hải sản tươi sống nổi tiếng của thành phố biển Nha Trang.
** Chương trình khuyến mãi ở 3 đêm trả tiền 2 đêm (Áp dụng đến hết 31/10/2014**, trừ 5 đêm Lễ 28/8 - 02/9/2014) giá chỉ còn:*
- Phòng Standard Double giá cho 2 người là: 200,000/Phòng/Đêm.
- Phòng Standard Twin giá cho 2 người là: 250,000/Phòng/Đêm.
- Phòng Standard Twin giá cho 4 người là: 300,000/Phòng/Đêm.
- Phòng Deluxe Twin (VIP) giá cho 2 người là: 350,000/Phòng/Đêm.
- Phòng Deluxe Twin (VIP) giá cho 4 người là: 400,000/Phòng/Đêm.
** Liên Hệ Đặt Phòng và các thông tin về giá.*
 Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp Mr. Khánh (Hotel Manager) theo số *Điện Thoại:* *01655169997* hoặc số bàn: 058 3541667 – *Email:* sales.thienthanhhotel@gmail.com- *Skype:* khanhktnt​​ - *Website:* http://thienthanhceruleanhotel.dlvn.vn
     Hơn tất cả, Khách sạn Thiên Thanh Cerulean Nha Trang cùng với đội ngủ nhân viên thân thiện và phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp sẽ luôn luôn chào đón Quý khách đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang trong kỳ nghỉ dưỡng của mình.
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách,
Xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## biennhatrang

Chỉ còn vài ngày nữa là đến nghỉ Lễ nhưng chắc hẳn nhiều người còn đang đau đầu để tìm một nơi vui chơi cho cả gia đình trong dịp nghỉ Lễ năm nay - một nơi vui chơi phù hợp với tất cả các thành viên trong gia đình, không mất quá nhiều thời gian đi lại và đặc biệt là phải thật mới lạ??

Galina Mud Bath & Spa là một trong những gợi ý cho bạn!

* Mới khai trương hồi cuối tháng 7/2014, trung tâm tắm bùn và spa Galina nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố tại số 5 Hùng Vương, P. Lộc Thọ. Cả gia đình sẽ không phải mất chi phí, thời gian và công sức đi lại - đặc biệt là trong những ngày Lễ khi mà đường phố lúc nào cũng trong tình trạng ùn tắc! Đặc biệt, Galina còn có xe đưa đón tận nơi nếu bạn gọi điện đặt trước!

* Ngoài các dịch vụ tắm bùn khoáng nóng, sục bồn Jacuzzi, massage chân bằng áp lực nước, ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp, sàng tắm mưa, khu hồ bơi ngoài trời, v..v... mà cả gia đình có thể tham gia, Galina còn có phòng game vui chơi với nhiều trò chơi thú vị chắc chắn sẽ khiến các bé không thể rời, phòng spa với những dịch vụ cao cấp sẽ làm hài lòng các bà, các mẹ và nhà hàng phục vụ ngay tại chỗ với những món ăn nhẹ phù hợp với cả gia đình!

* Đặc biệt, nhân dịp mùng 2/9 - Galina Mud Bath & Spa còn đem đến cho tất cả khách hàng chương trình khuyến mại giảm giá đến 30% tất cả các dịch vụ!

*GALINA MUD BATH & SPA
Số 5 Hùng Vương, Phường Lộc Thọ, Thành phố Nha Trang
Tel: (058) 3529998 - Hotline: 091 888 9077 - Email:sales@haidanggroup.com
Website - Facebook - Google+

*

----------

